# My Homer



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

I love my dogs immensely but the cat has my heart.










Sharing the sun


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

he is very handsome

viv xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

Gorgeous colouring he has, very handsome x


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Awww he's gorgeous and love the name


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

What a gorgeous kitty


----------



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

Hahaha yeah he is a handsome man and he knows it!  
The shelter we got him from were naming incoming cats after cartoon characters!


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Very nice,also love the colouring.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: he's lush


----------



## cazcatz (Jun 14, 2011)

Homer is a lovely looking lad


----------



## Pixel (May 13, 2011)

Oh my he's a handsome lad, no wonder he has your heart.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

aww his gorge! :laugh:


----------

